# Ignition switch wiring diagram 95 200sx



## aznfreakyguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

I have a 95 manual tranny car and was wondering what each color wire was, i tried searchin online and in every manual possible, but none of the wiring diagrams matched all the colors.

heres what i got so far, im just missing two of the wires 

---------------From KEY side:---------From HARNESS side:
12V----------White/Red --------------Green
Ign-----------Black/White-------------Black/Red
Acc-----------Blue---------------------White/Blue
Acc2---------Red----------------------Black/Pink
?St?---------Black/Yellow-------------Black/Yellow <--Pretty sure its starter,
?St2/Ign2?--Black/Green ------------Black/Blue <--Starter 2? or Ign 2?

Im wiring up an alarm and just wanna make sure that im doing it correctly, im pretty sure i have it correct, but just wanna make sure.

My 200sx has over 254k miles on it, planing to swap in a sr20de/t sooner or later :-D


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

well, if you can wait until tomarow i can look in my service manual and see if the 96 and the 95 are the same, if so i can most likly help, but i wont have the chance to look untill around 7:00 callifornia time


----------



## aznfreakyguy (Nov 4, 2006)

i guess i can wait, but if anyone else noes taht would be great lol, i looked at the 96 FSM and couldnt find it, but maybe i missed it, i also looked at a haynes manuel for 85-99 sentra-200sx, but it didnt have it, most diagrams i find online only have 5 wires on the harness, and tehy dont match up, those i do find 6 wires on, the colors dont mathc up but it says there are 2 starter wires and not 2 ign wires, so im assuming that the last one is also a starter wire. i jsut want to make sure. when i turn the key to start, the black/green wire gets power, but the black/yellow one does not. i hear 2 relays being powered as i turn the key, but dunno which ones.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

stock security or no sucutity?


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

on the starter, ignition side, i see a B/Y, until the clutch interlock relay, where it will change into B/W to the starter moter, and now i am confused to the other one you need to figure it out


----------



## aznfreakyguy (Nov 4, 2006)

no security, i think it migth be a cold start line but im not sure.... does anyoen noe? i dunt wanna connect the wrong wires. but, its black/green and gets power when switched to start... while the black yellow has nothign when switched to on.


----------



## aznfreakyguy (Nov 4, 2006)

I tested the wires again, and now both the B/G and B/Y get 12v when the key is switched to on, maybe i didnt test correctly last time. but now, if i have 2 starter wires, how do i connect that to the alarm? do i just connect both of them? why is tehre 2 to begin with, and how would i go about doin anti grind if there are 2 starting lines?


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

well when it comes to the alarem, i have no friggen clue


----------

